# 03 Chevy Malibu a/c causes issues



## enewl73 (Aug 5, 2018)

If I run my a/c it works fine but when I stop and restart car. Idles low at first then a clanging sound starts which gets louder as I go.Finally it smells like it's overheating real bad when I stop. The gauges don't show the temp rising. I've completely stopped using the a/c and haven't had any issues.Other than last week after a 30 mile drive(home from work) I stopped for 5 mins and drove a mile home and the car started getting hot. Gauges showing high temp. This was first time it happened w/o turning a/c on. Hasn't happened again but I try not to stop after long drives and restart car for at least 2 hours. I took car in to mechanic who couldn't figure out problem. In fairness to him I hadn't realized issue was related to a/c at this point. I make the 60 mile round trip M-F.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

I'd have them check that compressor. Sounds like it may be seizing after stopping on the trip home.


----------

